# Meeting the Pros... What would you ask?



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

The _world-famous_ and _hotly anticipated_ Tour of Qatar comes to town next week and I may have the chance to meet a few of the riders and ask a few questions with some of the students I work with. Hopefully (with some nudging and research) the students will think of some probing questions to pose, but what would *you* ask, given the chance? 

Riders who should be there include Mark Cavendish, Thor Hushovd, Philippe Gilbert, J-A Flecha, Filippo Pozzato, Tyler Farrar, Robbie McEwen, Andre Greipel, Tom Boonen, Roger Kluge, Mark Renshaw, and Fabian Cancellara...


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

If you hadnt started racing when you did, do you think you would even be riding a bicycle today?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

qatarbhoy said:


> The _world-famous_ and _hotly anticipated_ Tour of Qatar comes to town next week and I may have the chance to meet a few of the riders and ask a few questions with some of the students I work with. Hopefully (with some nudging and research) the students will think of some probing questions to pose, but what would *you* ask, given the chance?
> 
> Riders who should be there include Mark Cavendish, Thor Hushovd, Philippe Gilbert, J-A Flecha, Filippo Pozzato, Tyler Farrar, Robbie McEwen, Andre Greipel, Tom Boonen, Roger Kluge, Mark Renshaw, and Fabian Cancellara...


How to train and how to recover. 
What's their favorite race to ride?
What's their favorite race to race?

Awesome opportunity!!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Along the lines of BB, how about asking how they got into cycling and what they think they would be doing now if they hadn't found a career in cycling? Might get some interesting answers.

The only cycling personality I've ever met was Bobke - asked him if he was going to write another book and if so, what would it be about? - He said he was thinking about it and it would be about his experiances off the bike traveling through Europe with Sherwin and that lot. Kind of a background story to what we see and hear on TV.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

How many pull-ups can you do?
Why do you sound so funny when you talk? (Not a question for Farrar, obviously)
Can I ride your bike, just for a couple of minutes?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Seriously though, that is a long list of riders, I can't come up with questions for all of them but I would ask Cancellera;

"What's it like to be so awesome?"

Hushovd:

"Did you drink a lot of milk as a child?"

And of course, there is only one question to ask Tom Boonen:

"Where are we hanging out tonight?"


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'd ask Tatiana Guderzo out for dinner tonight.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Awesome opportunity!!


Indeed it is... Last year we met and got tons of pics with Sean Kelly, Mark Cavendish, Mark Renshaw, Tom Boonen and more... Oh I almost forgot *EDDY MERCKX*, at the buffet dishing himself up some human flesh - but not too busy to sign autographs. :thumbsup: Legends.

Thanks everyone, some good questions so far... Keep them coming!


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

kbwh said:


> I'd ask Tatiana Guderzo out for dinner tonight.


Just make sure your passport's good or she might deport you  Happy ending, not so happy ending...


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Why are you all so skinny?


----------



## Eschelon (Jan 29, 2004)

Ask: 

Are Treks good bikes?


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I had the pleasure to meet my favorite pro, Adam Myerson. Awesome guy. 

If I were to ask Fabian Cancellara any question it would be, "If you could chose to ride any other bike brand what would it be?"


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd ask if Lance is as awesome as he thinks he is?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

LostViking said:


> .The only cycling personality I've ever met was Bobke - asked him if he was going to write another book and if so, what would it be about?


I got a chance to ask Bobke a question during USA Pro Cycling Challenge. I asked him if he wanted to go for a ride.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

How do you keep the hair gel out of your eyes when you ride?
What do you think about when the soigneur is massaging your butt?
Would you like a cigarette?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

cycocross said:


> I'd ask if Lance is as awesome as he thinks he is?


Actually I would ask Cancellara that question: whenever I've seen him he's always come across as haughty and unfriendly. :nonod:


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> Actually I would ask Cancellara that question: whenever I've seen him he's always come across as haughty and unfriendly. :nonod:


And the answer to that question would be "Yes". Cancellara is pretty awesome, despite his personality, which I have no opinion on...


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Is Janez Brajkovichs' head as big in person as it is in pictures?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Loungers present can rest assured that I will ask if Treks are good bikes, will check with each rider how many clowns they can bench, and will present them with the choice between having either H or B.



foto said:


> And the answer to that question would be "Yes". Cancellara is pretty awesome, despite his personality, which I have no opinion on...


True enough, he's awesome on the bike - but I'm no longer a fan. 

Those with the greatest success are also often the greatest d-bags, although some sportspeople with a bad rep for arrogance are actually very pleasant in person, e.g. Michael Schumacher. I found it quite telling that greats like Kelly and Merckx could not have been more pleasant while FC came across as stand-offish and self-regarding. Maybe he was just having a couple of off days.

Another example: I once did some work as a marshal for MotoGP. Valentino Rossi _always_ had time for fans: he would kiss someone's baby, have his photo taken with anyone, allow time to meet all his fanclub members etc etc, and did it with a huge smile. Jorge Lorenzo came out and pushed through the same crowds with a scowl on his face. Rossi might be packfill nowadays on the Ducati, but he's still a champion.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Fair enough. I stopped being a fan of his ever since he stuck a robot in his butt to cheat at the PRB two years ago. Maybe that was why he was cranky? He needed to get to a bathroom and "put down some equipment". ha.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

To Cadel: "Why do you always look like your head's about to explode?"


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Tonight I'd ask Monia Baccaille out to dinner.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

kbwh, are you pining in your fjord for Podium Girls by any chance? 



jlandry said:


> To Cadel: "Why do you always look like your head's about to explode?"


Sadly Cadel's not coming to Qatar although the BMC team is. I'll ask them. Van Garderen let slip that before he joined BMC he thought Cadel seemed highly strung although apparently Evans is the most relaxed person on the team. I guess winning the TdF has helped in this regard after the frustrations of previous years (and teams).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I was merely trying to give you ideas for passing the evenings...


----------



## BryanSayer (Sep 22, 2009)

I would ask their take on race radios. Particularly if I ever got to meet Merckx.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

qatarbhoy said:


> Actually I would ask Cancellara that question: whenever I've seen him he's always come across as haughty and unfriendly. :nonod:


FC is a very accomplished rider, but I stopped liking him at the 2009 Ronde van Vlaanderen. He broke his chain on the Koppenberg, hung around the climb even as other riders were still trying to get across, swung his sad bike around being upset nearly hitting a few riders, and then climbed back down to fetch his broken chain to show off to the press. 

I thought that attitude did not befit the champion he wants to be, even though it sucked that a mechanical cost him a race that he was targeting. 

Plus, complaining of being a marked man in the 2011 classics season after his amazing 2010 campaign ... what did he expect other riders to do, just give up the let him do his "usual"?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> FC is a very accomplished rider, but I stopped liking him at the 2009 Ronde van Vlaanderen. He broke his chain on the Koppenberg, hung around the climb even as other riders were still trying to get across, swung his sad bike around being upset nearly hitting a few riders, and then climbed back down to fetch his broken chain to show off to the press.
> 
> I thought that attitude did not befit the champion he wants to be, even though it sucked that a mechanical cost him a race that he was targeting.
> 
> Plus, complaining of being a marked man in the 2011 classics season after his amazing 2010 campaign ... what did he expect other riders to do, just give up the let him do his "usual"?


Contrast with Boonen's mechanical in the Arenberg in 2011:
Tom Boonen Paris-Roubaix 2011 Arenberg - YouTube


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

I would ask if they have been asked enough stupid questions today?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

orange_julius said:


> FC is a very accomplished rider, but I stopped liking him at the 2009 Ronde van Vlaanderen. He broke his chain on the Koppenberg, hung around the climb even as other riders were still trying to get across, swung his sad bike around being upset nearly hitting a few riders, and then climbed back down to fetch his broken chain to show off to the press.
> 
> I thought that attitude did not befit the champion he wants to be, even though it sucked that a mechanical cost him a race that he was targeting.
> 
> Plus, complaining of being a marked man in the 2011 classics season after his amazing 2010 campaign ... what did he expect other riders to do, just give up the let him do his "usual"?


alright fine, geez. The "correct" question for cancellara is:

"Gawd, what da fawk is your problem?"


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

202cycle said:


> I would ask if they have been asked enough stupid questions today?


Well, that would be a stupid question...


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

Cadel just always looks like a dick even though he is a pretty chill guy. It's that chin!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

redondoaveb said:


> Is Janez Brajkovichs' head as big in person as it is in pictures?


Naw, but his body is skinny. He's a very nice guy, one of the best to travel with. Always up early, smiling 
And just plain loves what he does.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> The _world-famous_ and _hotly anticipated_ Tour of Qatar comes to town next week and I may have the chance to meet a few of the riders and ask a few questions with some of the students I work with. Hopefully (with some nudging and research) the students will think of some probing questions to pose, but what would *you* ask, given the chance?
> 
> Riders who should be there include Mark Cavendish, Thor Hushovd, Philippe Gilbert, J-A Flecha, Filippo Pozzato, Tyler Farrar, Robbie McEwen, Andre Greipel, Tom Boonen, Roger Kluge, Mark Renshaw, and Fabian Cancellara...


a while ago there was an article in Bicycling by a pro, on annoying things NOT to say to the pros when you meet them. Can't find the link now. Many of responses to this thread include examples of what NOT to say/ask.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

55x11 said:


> a while ago there was an article in Bicycling by a pro, on annoying things NOT to say to the pros when you meet them. Can't find the link now. Many of responses to this thread include examples of what NOT to say/ask.


Like: Do you pull out to fart when riding in the peloton?


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

What do you do to relax? ESP w all the travel?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the Tom Boonen video, OJ. It must have been agonising to just stand there losing so much time. I've got some good pics of Tom and others from last year but they're currently too big to upload on imageShack.



BryanSayer said:


> I would ask their take on race radios. Particularly if I ever got to meet Merckx.


Good one - added to the list. Mr Merckx's left arm is bandaged at the moment, it looks as if he went for a spin and got caught out in the horrendous winds we've been having. 



55x11 said:


> a while ago there was an article in Bicycling by a pro, on annoying things NOT to say to the pros when you meet them. Can't find the link now. Many of responses to this thread include examples of what NOT to say/ask.


I'll have to check that out. I think I can safely assume that any questions about doping, LA's trial etc will be met with stony silence.

Last year I wished Mark Cavendish all the best for the green jersey and he didn't seem to mind. It's great that he went on to claim both green and the rainbow jersey last year even though his Tour of Qatar was a disaster (falling in the time trial on the first day). I'll have to tell him I'm his lucky charm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I'd ask, what's the scariest thing you've ever experienced wile racing?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I would love to find out what these guys would really ride if they weren't being comped alls this stuff. 

I might also ask Voeckler at which point he started to panic after realizing that he was actually in the race.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Dajianshan said:


> I would love to find out what these guys would really ride if they weren't being comped alls this stuff.
> 
> I might also ask Voeckler at which point he started to panic after realizing that he was actually in the race.


I thought Voeckler was being pretty proactive, I would be surprised if it caused him to panic.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Maybe panic is not the right word. 

We've all been in situations where we go to compete with some clear favorites and we just decide to go out and give it our best. Next thing we know, we are seriously in the mix. It is a euphoric feeling of "uh-oh!"


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

True, it looked like he wanted to barf and then die on the flat section between Galibier and Alp d'huez last year. I would ask "How many times have you barfed during a race?"


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Last chance to get some questions in: D-Day is Tuesday! Especially welcome will be any questions for *Team Sky* riders at the Tour of Qatar who aren't called Mark Cavendish - that leaves Eisel, Flecha, Apollonio, Knees, Stannard, er... who else has come over here...?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

qatarbhoy said:


> Last chance to get some questions in: D-Day is Tuesday! Especially welcome will be any questions for *Team Sky* riders at the Tour of Qatar who aren't called Mark Cavendish - that leaves Eisel, Flecha, Apollonio, Knees, Stannard, er... who else has come over here...?


To Flecha: you are famous as an attacking breakaway rider. Who do you like most to be in a break with other than your own teammate? Who are other attacking riders today that you admire? How will de Ronde play out this year without de Muur?

Thanks again for sharing this great opportunity with us! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

qatarbhoy said:


> Last chance to get some questions in: D-Day is Tuesday! Especially welcome will be any questions for *Team Sky* riders at the Tour of Qatar who aren't called Mark Cavendish - that leaves Eisel, Flecha, Apollonio, Knees, Stannard, er... who else has come over here...?


Ask any of the Sky riders of Wiggins has come up with his Tour de France excuse yet. He will probably blame the team for helping Cav too much. I have it scripted for him already.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

To Flecha: "hey, will you ask Cav who his favorite sprinter of the past is?"


----------



## neoprocyclist (Feb 6, 2012)

Can you float in a pool? (Not you, Cavendish)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Ask Martin Kohler how it feels like wearing the swiss TT champ jersey when passing Cancellara


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, thanks everyone - I've collated the questions I feel i can ask without being escorted away. The start banner has gone up this afternoon and I am buzzing already! I hope we get plenty of chances to talk to the riders and of course get loads of pics and maybe some autographs as well.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I'd like to know if they think it's easier to handle a road bike in a TTT than a TT bike.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

kbwh said:


> I'd like to know if they think it's easier to handle a road bike in a TTT than a TT bike.


Indeed, I added this one already! They looked pretty awkward.

I'm now wondering whether I can ask any Qs about the Contador situation... off the record...


----------



## Ripton (Apr 21, 2011)

What kind of bike do you have? You ever take it off any sweet jumps?


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow. Just wow. What a day. 

I'd ordered a UCI rainbow jersey in the hope that I'd be able to get Cavendish to sign it. The jersey arrived in the post 30 minutes before I was due to go to the race start - great timing! In the event we were able to get no fewer than four World Champions to sign it - Cav, Thor, Tomnmeke and Eddy Merckx. My students also got quite a few photos signed - Merckx again, Mark Renshaw, Cav... and Philippe Gilbert signed a poster for the local charity ride which is next week. Naturally we also took loads of photos. 

I warned my students that FC can be rather standoffish. He showed up to collect this bike after the rest of the Leopard team had had their briefing (he wasn't there, don't know why), saw our group, took his bike off the rack and turned on his heel. The students had a laugh at that.

I didn't get to ask many questions as the riders were mostly either busy getting ready (Tom Boonen uses Assos chamois cream btw), 'in the zone', in team briefings or being mobbed by our local schoolchildren. I did ask the two Qs for Flecha but he didn't have an answer (basically, he doesn't mind who's in a break with him, and he said it was too early to say about the Ronde minus the Muur).

We did get to speak to Ian Stannard and Davide Apollonio, who were very friendly and approachable, and a member of another team's crew gave lots of great answers about Contador (riders feel the whole process took too long, and that any verdict would have been bad for cycling so they might as well have got it done quickly, only the documentation ran to 4000 pages! There was a whisker of doubt over Contador's guilt but apparently the judges were unanimous), and how riders feel about the race here (great, low-key training race for 'cobbles teams'; everyone gets well-treated and stays in the Ritz-Carlton all week; the 'neo-pros' can get a roasting when the more experienced riders 'turn on the gas' which he said they do all the time here - no-one I spoke to suggested it was a casual outing).

In the afternoon I headed up the road and collected a rucksack of bottles too, which I will divvy up with my group of riding buddies. The bottles are all soaking in the sink now as they reek of various foul-smelling energy drinks. It's a bit sad to see the difference in quality between the bottles used by the better-funded teams and the bottom-feeders. Awwww.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Damn! Nice job with that WC jersey.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

foto said:


> Damn! Nice job with that WC jersey.


Yup, a friend of mine has a ton of sports memorabilia and knows someone who's a dab hand at framing shirts, photos etc... This one's going straight to the trophy room! :thumbsup:

I could've hugged the guy who brought the post round. I'd given up on the jersey arriving in time.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

That's really awesome, thanks for "sharing" your experience with the rest of us. Great job on the rainbow jersey, that's great!! 

The bit about Cancellara is hilarious!


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

qatarbhoy said:


> Actually I would ask Cancellara that question: whenever I've seen him he's always come across as haughty and unfriendly. :nonod:


I've met him twice, not at races, but once when he didn't have a lot of immediate racing pressure on him and once between Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in 2009. He was a lot more fun the first time, so depending on the context of where you saw him, maybe cut him some slack.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Undecided said:


> I've met him twice, not at races, but once when he didn't have a lot of immediate racing pressure on him and once between Flanders and Paris-Roubaix in 2009. He was a lot more fun the first time, so depending on the context of where you saw him, maybe cut him some slack.


I was really hoping he'd be different yesterday because his cycling exploits are fantastic. But no.

I've met him three times now, all at the relatively low pressure ToQ, and once on the last day of the race when there was really nothing to ride for. If the race leader (Renshaw) could stop for a chat and a few pics, as could the very much under pressure Mark Cavendish at that time (who'd crashed on the first day and was patched up and sore all week), and if Eddy Merckx didn't mind being approached at the buffet queue and signing a few autographs, I don't see why FC couldn't lighten up. 

Tom Boonen always seems to be having a good time. I really hope he has a successful year. Ian Stannard is well worth talking to as well, you can have a laugh with him. J-A Flecha was nice too but I'm not sure he understood me! :blush2:


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you ride today?


----------

